# Pokémon Crystal Version: Played As a Collective



## Lorem Ipsum

*Pokémon Crystal Version: Played As a Collective*

So. I had an idea. What if, by a system of voting, everybody makes their way through a version of Pokémon? I chose Pokémon Crystal at random, so now that is what we play. Basically, you decide what I do on the game, and I'll give you screenshots etc. So, here we go with the opening scenes. Enjoy!

Are you sitting comfortably? Good. Then let's begin.







Do any of us know what the logo is meant to represent?







Oh look, it's a Suicune! I wonder what this has to do with the game, being on the box and in the titles and all.







More Suicune, this time in Japanese manga type pose.







Titles







Aaaaaaaand we begin. So, this is your first choice. Play as a boy, or play as a girl? Vote in topic, can't be bothered to put up a poll...


----------



## Stormecho

*Re: Pokémon Crystal Version: Played As a Collective*

*gets rid of inactiveness header*

Ooh, this sounds fun! Muahaha. >:D I vote girl.


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: Pokémon Crystal Version: Played As a Collective*

OMG these rock <3 I read them on this awesome site.

So, I second the girlvote.


----------



## Murkrow

*Re: Pokémon Crystal Version: Played As a Collective*

Great idea!
I vote girl because iirc she has craaazy hair.

Good point about the game freak logo. *searches google*


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

*Re: Pokémon Crystal Version: Played As a Collective*

BOYS RULE *shot*

Girl, though.


----------



## Jason-Kun

*Re: Pokémon Crystal Version: Played As a Collective*

Go for girl.


----------



## PichuK

*Re: Pokémon Crystal Version: Played As a Collective*

Pokemon LPs must keep the tradition of being girls!


----------



## cheesecake

*Re: Pokémon Crystal Version: Played As a Collective*

Girl, she's got blue hair!


----------



## Blaziking the God General

*Re: Pokémon Crystal Version: Played As a Collective*

Girl hands down.


----------



## Evolutionary

*Re: Pokémon Crystal Version: Played As a Collective*

Must be awesome girl with crazy blue hair!


----------



## Lorem Ipsum

*Re: Pokémon Crystal Version: Played As a Collective*







A girl it is, guys.







The power of vision, I guess.







Yes, I'm using British time ;O







OAK OUT OF NOWHERE







Bit of a... funny name D:







OK...







oh the innuendo







So, you're going to use the ever-viable option of child labour, I'm guessing?







Must get boring, cooped up in your lab D:







character woo







So, here is your next bit of interactivity. Decide on a name for our character. As you can see, there's a 7 character limit, so be careful of that.


----------



## Flareth

*Re: Pokémon Crystal Version: Played As a Collective*

Mia or Maya....or Pearl. xD


----------



## Ramsie

*Re: Pokémon Crystal Version: Played As a Collective*

I like Mia and Crystal.


----------



## Flora

*Re: Pokémon Crystal Version: Played As a Collective*

Mia and Maya are adorable.


----------



## The Quicker Picker-Upper

*Re: Pokémon Crystal Version: Played As a Collective*

I vote for Maya.


----------



## S.K

*Re: Pokémon Crystal Version: Played As a Collective*

Mia. Hands down.

(I'm subbing to this, this is awesome.)


----------



## Stormecho

*Re: Pokémon Crystal Version: Played As a Collective*

Maya! XD


----------



## SatoHaru4Ever

*Re: Pokémon Crystal Version: Played As a Collective*

Mia.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

*Re: Pokémon Crystal Version: Played As a Collective*

MOMMA MIA! HERE I GO AGAIN MY MY... *shot*

Mia


----------



## Lady Grimdour

*Re: Pokémon Crystal Version: Played As a Collective*

Mia, then.

A lot of PW fans out here. Do we get to choose everything up to what move to use against insert Pokemon here?


----------



## Lorem Ipsum

*Re: Pokémon Crystal Version: Played As a Collective*

Grimdour: To a certain point, in important battles, but not in things like simple trainer battles or wild Pokémon battles; that would get way too laborious. 








Anyway, Mia it is guys.







As I'll ever be.







...is this some cheap stunt to get me to buy ecstasy?







Thank God...







And thus was activated the magical teleporter.







We all live in a Pokémon World~







What for, I wonder?







Is it me or is the amount of innuendo in this game astonishing?







Excellent =D







Sudden change of subject to 'amnesia-mum' time.







Another change of subject... I guess I do know how to use a phone, yes.















Yet you still feel the need to explain it to me in detail...







I wonder who this 'not-shady-at-all' character is?






looks like something out of the West End So Mia is Jesus, and Jesus can walk on air now. Heh, you learn something new every day.







What does this imply?











Well if I say no, you'll just carry on asking me, so I guess...











Ah, the joys of child labour.















So, then. It's starter time for this game. Tally your votes, gogogo!


----------



## Flora

*Re: Pokémon Crystal Version: Played As a Collective*

Totodile.

XP at tags.


----------



## Lady Grimdour

*Re: Pokémon Crystal Version: Played As a Collective*

Cyndaquil! I wants meself a Typhlosion!


----------



## Exdeath

*Re: Pokémon Crystal Version: Played As a Collective*

I love this thread already. Your commentary is excellent.

Also, Cyndaquil.


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: Pokémon Crystal Version: Played As a Collective*

Chikorita! :D


----------



## PichuK

*Re: Pokémon Crystal Version: Played As a Collective*

Chikorita! Gogo gay flower dinosaur!


----------



## Ramsie

*Re: Pokémon Crystal Version: Played As a Collective*

Totodile.


----------



## The Quicker Picker-Upper

*Re: Pokémon Crystal Version: Played As a Collective*

Cyndaquil!

EDIT: I don't want to go off-topic, but we need more LP-styled threads like this, or rather more LP-styled threads in general...


----------



## cheesecake

*Re: Pokémon Crystal Version: Played As a Collective*

Cyndaquil, so we have a good fire type.


----------



## Minka_Glameow

*Re: Pokémon Crystal Version: Played As a Collective*

Cyndaquil! Its the easiest to raise.


----------



## Flareth

*Re: Pokémon Crystal Version: Played As a Collective*

Cyndaquil


----------



## Jason-Kun

*Re: Pokémon Crystal Version: Played As a Collective*

Cyndaquil. We dun want a crazy totodile. And Chikorita is a bit hard to raise.


----------



## Stormecho

*Re: Pokémon Crystal Version: Played As a Collective*

What? No! Totodile! <3 *luffs on Torrent*


----------



## Jason-Kun

*Re: Pokémon Crystal Version: Played As a Collective*

B-B-But Stormy, Totodile's have issues.


----------



## spaekle

*Re: Pokémon Crystal Version: Played As a Collective*

I'ma go with Cyndaquil too!

This is a pretty cool idea, dude. Let's just hope we don't get a million other people making ripoffs of it.  :[


----------



## SatoHaru4Ever

*Re: Pokémon Crystal Version: Played As a Collective*

Chikorita. It's adorable.


----------



## S.K

*Re: Pokémon Crystal Version: Played As a Collective*

Cyndaquil.

Hate Chikorita and Totodile loses awesomeness when he evolves.

and yes of course we need more collectives on here. Your *commentary* is awesome.


----------



## Lorem Ipsum

*Re: Pokémon Crystal Version: Played As a Collective*

Thanks for the compliments, guys 8D It's made me feel all warm and fuzzy inside.

Anyway, Cyndaquil has been decided, but now we need a nickname. In future, you can suggest Pokémon and nicknames, but I forgot, so bleh. This will run for a shorter time; I want to get on with the game D:


----------



## Minka_Glameow

*Re: Pokémon Crystal Version: Played As a Collective*

well i started crystal again today and I got a female Cyndaquil and named it Cyndarella.

Yeah but maybe Flamer or Hot Stuff. or sumthing starting with C.


----------



## Lady Grimdour

*Re: Pokémon Crystal Version: Played As a Collective*

Don't bother with nicknames.


----------



## PichuK

*Re: Pokémon Crystal Version: Played As a Collective*



Grimdour The Desecrater said:


> Don't bother with nicknames.


What?! Creative nicknames are half the fun. :<

keyword = creative


----------



## Objection!

*Re: Pokémon Crystal Version: Played As a Collective*

Well if we are doing nicknames I love the name Volcan.


----------



## Lorem Ipsum

*Re: Pokémon Crystal Version: Played As a Collective*











Yes... that's what I just said, no?







=D







I really doubt that, otherwise you wouldn't have given me a Pokémon for my _protection_











He only gave it to me so he could call if he needed more child labour.







And oddly it's my only phone number. Makes you wonder whether Mia has friends.







Yay we can actually do some exploring







dun dun dun







And oddly enough, even though Cyndaquil has a huge flame on its back, all it can do is run straight at its opponent.







De-feeeeeeated~







I wonder what mysterious happenings will occur now I have grown a level!







Now where was that man's house...







Is it like, your job, to make people feel depressed?











Aha...











Is this dude like some paedophile demotivator or something? Is he trying to lure me into his house?







Elm lied, Mr. Pokémon's house wasn't in or near Cherrygrove ;_;







Let's test the Pokémon definition of truth.







Oh look. It's not straight ahead, and you have to battle countless wild Pokémon before you think about getting to some old dude's house.







What actually _are_ those pink floaty things in the grass?







So Mr. Pokémon is part of Elm's paedo-child labour group...







He did, did he?







Myyyyyyyyystery Egg~







So this is that creepy Oak dude.







Does everybody in this game know my name?







Like you told me in the intro screen.







the last word is 'forcibly', btw.







"Yeah, Elm gave it to me as a bribe"















Like I told you...











Really? I just thought he gave it to me so that I wouldn't tell my mum about the excessive child labour.







What, more child labour? Ha, in this game, it's illegal to say no!















Well a gift is nice and all, but you didn't even wait for my consent D:















The paedo-child-labour ring has been rumbled? One of the kids told their mum?







Hey look, it's my West-End sidekick!











??? is an odd name.











Well, he said that he was called ???, but I don't believe him, so I'll call him something completely different and possibly inappropriately immature :D







So, it's the name game again. Choose his name, 7 character max.


----------



## Flora

*Re: Pokémon Crystal Version: Played As a Collective*

??? is made of win.

No, you should seriusly name him that.


----------



## Objection!

*Re: Pokémon Crystal Version: Played As a Collective*

Sky, or Riley. Volcan?

I'm desperate to use the name Volcan.

Great Commmentary, genius even.


----------



## Murkrow

*Re: Pokémon Crystal Version: Played As a Collective*

Name him Paddington.

Or Padding for the 7 char limit :(

EDIT: or Paddy


----------



## Objection!

*Re: Pokémon Crystal Version: Played As a Collective*

Volcan,Volcan,Volcan.


----------



## Flora

*Re: Pokémon Crystal Version: Played As a Collective*

Oh, come on!  ??? is so unoriginal, nobody* would think of it!

*Except five-year-old!me.


----------



## Flareth

*Re: Pokémon Crystal Version: Played As a Collective*

Old Man....xD

Rick or....Susan xDDDDD


----------



## Murkrow

*Re: Pokémon Crystal Version: Played As a Collective*



Flareth said:


> Old Man....xD
> 
> Rick or....Susan xDDDDD


Yes, Rick.

He _does_ remind me of Rick Astley the tiniest bit.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

*Re: Pokémon Crystal Version: Played As a Collective*

Rick.


When I had Pokemon Silver, I actually named him ??? by accident. I just wanted to answer the nice police man's questions...


----------



## Flora

*Re: Pokémon Crystal Version: Played As a Collective*

^ Exactly what I did. (Except I used Gold)


----------



## Autumn

*Re: Pokémon Crystal Version: Played As a Collective*

???. Yes. Name him ???.


----------



## Objection!

*Re: Pokémon Crystal Version: Played As a Collective*

Well... ??? is better than Rick...


----------



## Jason-Kun

*Re: Pokémon Crystal Version: Played As a Collective*

Name him Rickbar.


----------



## Ramsie

*Re: Pokémon Crystal Version: Played As a Collective*

I like ??? because that is what he said he was called. Why even bother with that statement really? Why not just skip the "my name is..." part and just say "I'm going to be the greatest Pokemon trainer ever" thing?

Also you could name a swear word of your choice....


----------



## Lady Grimdour

*Re: Pokémon Crystal Version: Played As a Collective*

Call him Rick!


----------



## Lorem Ipsum

*Re: Pokémon Crystal Version: Played As a Collective*

I have to say, I rather like Susan, but we have chosen Rick, and Rick it is. More of the storyline tomorrow.


----------



## o_O

*Re: Pokémon Crystal Version: Played As a Collective*

This is awesome :D
I would have named him George Bush >:D


----------



## Meowzie-chan

*Re: Pokémon Crystal Version: Played As a Collective*

Dude, there aren't enough letters allotted for George Bush. And besides, Rick (as we shall call him forever more) is MUCH smarter than any old shrub. Even if his name is really Shinji. Or Paul. Depends on what country you're in.

EDIT: BTW, the original Game Freak logo for the RBY versions was a little better: a stretched out circle with a stretched G in it. It as far as I know, it was only used in the first Pokémon games, and in GSC.


----------



## Evolutionary

*Re: Pokémon Crystal Version: Played As a Collective*

[Insert random swear word here]

^ That or ???. Bob could work...


----------



## Jason-Kun

*Re: Pokémon Crystal Version: Played As a Collective*



Meowzie-chan said:


> EDIT: BTW, the original Game Freak logo for the RBY versions was a little better: a stretched out circle with a stretched G in it. It as far as I know, it was only used in the first Pokémon games, and in GSC.


It's...the same logo it is now, just the the circle is missing and the G condensed, not streched, but otherwise it's the same.


----------



## Meowzie-chan

*Re: Pokémon Crystal Version: Played As a Collective*



Jason-Kun said:


> It's...the same logo it is now, just the the circle is missing and the G condensed, not streched, but otherwise it's the same.


heh... I don't watch the openings anymore. The wiki I found with info only went up to second generation, so...


----------



## S.K

*Re: Pokémon Crystal Version: Played As a Collective*

????


----------



## Lorem Ipsum

*Re: Pokémon Crystal Version: Played As a Collective*

Update tonight, I promise. I've been caught up with exams and the like.


----------



## Meowzie-chan

*Re: Pokémon Crystal Version: Played As a Collective*

No problem! We can wait! *attempts to level up Jolteon on her own Crystal*


----------



## Evolutionary

*Re: Pokémon Crystal Version: Played As a Collective*

The name choice is rather broad so each name usually would only have one vote. Why don't you choose some names and have us vote from them.


----------



## Alexi

*Re: Pokémon Crystal Version: Played As a Collective*

Rick is actually a nice name for him, though I'd prefer Kamon (I believe that's his name in the anime _that was never shown in America_ D: ). But it seems Rick is decided. Welcome to the world, Rick. 

*sits back and waits impatiently*


----------



## Evolutionary

*Re: Pokémon Crystal Version: Played As a Collective*

*waits* Well, this should be good.


----------



## Raika

*Re: Pokémon Crystal Version: Played As a Collective*

????. I named MY rival ????. That's what he says, isn't it? Well.. Or call him "Q-mark" (Question-mark).. and "Mark" is an appropriate name.. ..if there's "Q Ball" in the R/B/G/Y games..


----------

